# Goat barn



## jhancock20 (Feb 12, 2019)

My father in law and I built this little barn for our goats recently! All the cedar came off of our land and the tin cane off of an old barn!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very cool!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice! That should be there for your grandkids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Princess4ever (Aug 12, 2019)

Cool


----------

